# عنان - ثنيتُ عناني



## iusuf

السلام علي الأعضاء الكرام
 أنا طالب في العلوم الإسلامية من روما، إيطاليا، أحب أن أطرح لكم سؤالا عن جملة وجدتها خلال بحثي عن (سبع من المثاني) ولم أفهم معناها بعد
الجملة هي وقال أبو زيد البلخي: لأنها (يقصد السورة الفاتحة) تثني أهل الشرك عن الشر من قول العرب *ثنيت عناني * 
لا أدرك معنى الكلمة *عناني*
 يبدو كأنها  ( ثنى + عنان ) عبارة منتشرة بين العرب ولكني لا أستطيع أن أفهم معناه الحقيقي 

شكرا جزيلا لمساعدتكم ، جزاك الله خيرا

أخوكم يوسف الرومي  
​


----------



## Xence

هناك معان كثيرة لهذه الكلمة ، لكن المقصود في هذا السياق هو *الزِّمام *أي ذلك الحبل الذي يُثبّت على طرفي اللجام ويمسك به الفارس لكي يقود فرسه .. فحينما يشدّ الفارس على العنان يتوقف الفرس ، وحينما يرخي الفارس العنان ينطلق الفرس ، وهكذا ... ا

يقول مثلا ابن منظور نقلا عن التهذيب : " أَعَنَّ الفارسُ إذا مَدَّ عِنانَ دابته ليَثْنِيَه عن السير، فهو مُعِنٌّ." ا


طبعا ، الاستعمال هنا مجازي .. فعندما نقول "فلان ثنى عنانه عن فعل كذا" أي امتنع عنه  أو "فلان أبِيُّ العنان" أي ممتنع ، و "فلان ذلَّ عنانُه" أي انقاد بسهولة ، و"فلان أطلق العنان للسانه أو لأهوائه إلخ" أي لم يتحكّم في لسانه أو أهوائه ... ا 

وبالتالي ، *ثنيتُ عِناني* معناها تماسكتُ وامتنعت عن فعل أو قول شيء ما ... ا​


----------



## iusuf

أيها أخي الفاضل 

أشكرك على مشاركتك النفيسة، فعلا استفدت منها كثيرا ، بفضلها وصلت إلى فهم المقصود في العبارة 

مرة ثانية شكرا جزيلا،
الله يحفظك

يوسف الرومي 

​


----------



## Xence

العفو .. ومرحبا بك في المنتدى ، بالمناسبة ! ا​


----------

